

Is Google jumping the shark? Great vs greed - lauremerlin
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/10/is-google-jumping-the-shark.html

======
GeorgeOrr
People do know they can turn off the new "shared endorsement" thing don't
they?

[https://plus.google.com/settings/endorsements?hl=en](https://plus.google.com/settings/endorsements?hl=en)

